# P3 900Mhz oder Celeron 1100Mhz



## Geopard (20. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze als Zweitrechner einen alten Pentium3 mit 900Mhz. Jetzt habe ich einen PC geschenkt bekommen, in dem ein Celeron mit 1100Mhz seine Arbeit verrichtet.

Sollte ich die CPU tauschen oder ist der Pentium3, trotz der 200Mhz weniger, schneller?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

Der Pentium3 ist im Normalfall schneller oder zumindest ebenbürtig.

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. März 2008)

Naja, ich glaub hier war der Unterschied nicht so groß als das der P3 schneller wäre...

Der Sellerie dürft hier ein Tick schneller sein, allerdings:
Wenn du beide hast, warum probiersts nicht aus?!


----------



## Captain Future (20. März 2008)

Welcher schneller ist, hängt davon ab, ob es ein 128-kiB-Celeron in 0,18µ und FCPGA-Package ist oder ein 256-kiB-Modell in 0,13µ und FCPGA2. Letzterer ist schneller, der erste nicht.


----------



## Geopard (20. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Sellerie dürft hier ein Tick schneller sein, allerdings:
> Wenn du beide hast, warum probiersts nicht aus?!



Wollte erst mal sicher gehen, dass beide annähernd gleich schnell sind. Hätte ich hier gelesen, dass eine CPU viel langsamer ist, hätte ich mir die "CPU-wechsel-dich"-Aktion erstmal erspart. Der P3 ist nämlich in einem etwas unzugänglichen Gehäuse verbaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein alter Radio, hab leider kein Bild von vorne zur Hand...



Captain Future schrieb:


> Welcher schneller ist, hängt davon ab, ob es ein 128-kiB-Celeron in 0,18µ und FCPGA-Package ist oder ein 256-kiB-Modell in 0,13µ und FCPGA2. Letzterer ist schneller, der erste nicht.



Ist wohl leider das 128-kiB-Modell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was für einen Benchmark benutze ich denn am besten für CPUs? Super_pi?


----------



## Player007 (20. März 2008)

Jup Super Pi ist gut, kannste nehmen. Vielleicht auch noch eine alte 3DMark Version, weil das Ding wahrscheinlich keine gute Graka hat.

Gruß


----------



## elianda (20. März 2008)

Ich wuerde einfach mal das komplette System checken. d.h. welches Mainboard, wieviel Speicher geht da, usw.
Vielleicht sind da andere Faktoren die die Entscheidung fuer eines der beiden Systeme favorisieren. Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist sehr gering.


----------



## Geopard (21. März 2008)

Gut, dann werd ich mal demnächst die CPUs benchmarken und vergleichen. Der P3 steht leider an meinem zweiten Wohnsitz, so dass es noch ein bis zwei Wochen dauern wird.

Denkt ihr die Ergebnisse sind vergleichbar, wenn ich sie nicht mit dem gleichen Mainboard und dem gleichen Arbeitsspeicher mache?

@elinada: Mein altes Mainboard werde ich behalten. Das Board mit dem Celeron hat leider keinen AGP-Steckplatz (und für gelegentliche WOW-Abstecher wird der benötigt ).


----------



## winhistory (3. April 2008)

Verklopp den 900er, der ist relativ selten, gabs nur bei aldi in nen rechner. und für das geld kriegst du nen FSB 133 Pentium3 oder gar etwas Tualatin Basis (obwohl man da wieder meist bessere boards braucht).

habe letztlich mit nen p3 800 rumexperimentiert und fand die performance unter xp nicht super berauschend. hab dann alte tests rausgekramt und da war nen 733er sogar nen 800 teils überlegen.


----------



## Geopard (23. Mai 2008)

Nach langem hin und her hab ich jetzt einen p3 1000MHz drin, den ich geschenkt bekommen habe. Ist bei Super_PI etwas schneller als der alte p3 900MHz

Intel Pentium III Coppermine; 7,5x 133 (1000 MHz)
=> Super_PI [1M]: 158,218sec

Intel Pentium III Coppermine; 9x 100 (900 MHz)
=> Super_PI [1M]: 168,803sec

Den Celeron hab ich nicht mehr getestet


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

hättest du wahrscheinlich auch nich müssen,da der wegen des kleineren Caches so oder so langsamer wär


----------



## maGic (22. Oktober 2008)

Allerdings lässt Celeron besser als P3 übertaken.

Ich habe Celeron 800(Coppermine) auf 1,12Ghz übertaken.
läuft völlig stabil.


----------

